# Newbie from Estacada Oregon!



## bikeman59 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey y'all: I've read through several of the newbie posts in Roll Call and discovered that we all have a lot in common. I've been BBQ'ing for many years, worn out a few gas and charcoal grills. I discovered smoked meats at a waterfowl hunting festival a few years ago. I had some smoked port loin and was hooked. I started reading some great books on grilling and smoking. I looked at many commercial smokers, but found the price too high for the size/volume I wanted. About that time, the wife and I started building an outdoor BBQ/cooking/eating area which we just put the roof on this summer. I decided that enough was enough and built my own smoker.

I used some plans I found on the internet for a double barrel smoker called The Big Baby. I found most of the pieces locally, fab'ed up some of my own, applied some modifications that I thought were necessary and I now have a smoker. I brought it on line in September and have done about 8 smokes with it. I've done mostly brisket and pork loin, but also adventured with a lamb roast, which turned out great. (Like most of you, I also have other BBQ's and grills for other purposes, so now I'm up to 5!).

I've been reading Jeff's newsletter for a few months now, but I also know that I have a lot to learn and a long ways to go. Joining this forum will definitely help with that. I'm looking forward to learning from your experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## nwdave (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, another left coaster.  I'm just up the road a piece, Welcome officially, even if you've been lurking for awhile.  How about some pics of your smoker?  I know of one person who'd be very interested in seeing it.  He is looking into doing a build perhaps early next year if he can get the material together.


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 22, 2009)

_Welcome to the SMF forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.             _


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 22, 2009)

First off welcome  to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

How to post Qview to Forum:

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## smokin-jim (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I did a google search on your smoker. Looks very interesting. I am also from the Portland Metro area but I am out on the west side. Glad to have another Oregonian with us.


----------



## striper (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome Aboard, I'm also just up the road a bit in Northwest Washington.  And I know where Estacada, OR is.  Did a few jobs down there for the Forest Service a few years back.  Anyway yes do post pictures of you unit as I'm sure more than one of us would be interested in seeing them.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard... I also am on the west side of Portland. Your rig sounds interesting, definately post some pictures when you get a chance. Rain or shine - smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to another Pacific Northwest smoker!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I would love to see what your smoker looks like as I am in the process of acquiring parts to build one myself.


----------



## alx (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.........


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Great place you've stumbled into here.


----------



## meateater (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Jump right in the brine is fine.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## treegje (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## blue (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## warthog (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 23, 2009)

Howdy & Welcome aboard!!

Would love to see some pics of your rig.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, from another west coaster. Stick around as it only gets better.


----------



## bikeman59 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey everyone - thanks for all the welcomes.

Here's some pictures of my smoker.  I used 2 food grade 55 gallon drums.  I fired the inside of both to remove all paints, etc.  I purchased the legs, fire door, dampers, collars and stove pipes from an old guy named Walt who owns Portland Stove Parts.  If you are in the Portland area and want to see an amazing collection of antique stove parts, go see Walt - it's worth the trip.

The plans on the internet were pretty 'loose', so I had to improvize in several areas.  You'll see from the picture of the back my first attempt at a grease drain - it did not work.  After using smoker a few times, I designed and installed a plate under the grill that better distributes the heat plus it drains any excess grease out the left side through a spout into a bucket.  I've now used it a couple of times with that installed and it works great.

From some of the other pictures, you'll see where I put on some steel diamond plating, horse shoe hinges and my favorite part - the axe handle to open the door.

If anyone is making one of these and has any questions, please ask me - I may be able to save you some headaches.

This looks like a great forum and I'm looking forward to learning more about this craft of smoking.

Take care and happy holidays.

Vince


----------



## bikeman59 (Dec 24, 2009)

More photos of the Big Baby: I-Robot

This shows the unsuccessful grease drain pipe.


The burn box door has air dampers below it.


Gotta like the axe handle.


The heat distribution/grease drain plate sits a couple of inches below the grate.


Our work in progress.  Someday it will have a bar, sink, fridge, etc.


----------



## mudinchev (Dec 26, 2009)

Great looking set up! Nice to see another NW guy here!!


----------

